# No deposit from Lyft this morning....



## Yuri Lygotme

My Lyft deposit always showed up on my Chase account on Wednesday mornings around 4am... This morning, however, nothing.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Did Lyft use Lube ?


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

7:30 am and no deposit. Yes Lyft went long and deep and did not care for the AstroGlide....


----------



## Robert420

Same-thing, here normal mine is around 4AM in the morning it's now 7:20 AM still nothing received from lyft yet.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

I just got confirmation by two other LYFT drivers, no pay this morning!


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver

I didn't get paid yet either but I'm not freaking out over it. I have no doubt it will just be a matter of hours. Big deal.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme




----------



## Grace A.

Someone is pushing the hashtag: #‎lyftnopay‬ to follow on Twitter.


----------



## ni7co8le

I thought it was just me. Well hopefully it'll be deposited soon


----------



## chi1cabby

Lots of Drivers on FB, Reddit and Twitter also posting about not receiving the weekly deposit.


----------



## sofla11

I wonder if Lyft is out of money. Would explain the sudden unannounced passenger referral and free ride cuts. The way they handled that gives me the sense they are in panic mode.


----------



## Grace A.

When the last round of VC money ran out they did a lot of knee jerk reactions. Instead of learning their lesson, they just repeated it with the latest round of VC money.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

well a least we got a iphone cradle to keep....


----------



## chi1cabby




----------



## Yuri Lygotme

Has anyone ever been paid later than Wednesday? That tweet from Lyft smells B.S., they don't want to acknowledge there is a problem.


----------



## ni7co8le

Yuri Lygotme said:


> My Lyft deposit always showed up on my Chase account on Wednesday mornings around 4am... This morning, however, nothing.





Yuri Lygotme said:


> Has anyone ever been paid later than Wednesday? That tweet from Lyft smells B.S., they don't want to acknowledge there is a problem.


OTE="Yuri Lygotme, post: 63707, member: 740"]Has anyone ever been paid later than Wednesday? That tweet from Lyft smells B.S., they don't want to acknowledge there is a problem.[/QUOTE]
Ive only gotten paid one time other than a Wednesday and its because there was a holiday on that Monday so I got paid on Thursday. Other than that its always been on wednesday


----------



## Robert420

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Has anyone ever been paid later than Wednesday? That tweet from Lyft smells B.S., they don't want to acknowledge there is a problem.


Since, I've started for driving for lyft the payment as always been Weds for me no later then that. I've called my bank just a few minutes ago they're stating they haven't received anything from lyft. The only thing, I can think of is something happen on there back-end with payments. I also looked at this thread were it happen before https://uberpeople.net/threads/well-lyft-is-screwing-up-deposits-this-week.1210/


----------



## Grace A.

This happened right before they got the VC money from Alibaba. A lot of knee jerk changes, pay delayed 1 day. Lyft needs a new cash infusion or needs to become sustainable.


----------



## ni7co8le

This is the reply from lyft 

Thanks for reaching out to us! Just wanted to clarify how payments works:

Deposits are released once a week on Tuesdays for your previous Monday-Sunday rides. It typically takes about 2-3 business days to reflect your bank account. Though you may have received your deposits on Wednesdays in the past, this is not guaranteed. 

As long as all your bank account information is up to date with a valid checking account by Monday 11:59PM, you will receive your deposits that week. If you miss the deadline or the information is inaccurate, the deposits will be sent out in the next week's deposits.


----------



## sofla11

From what I just read, some people were complaining that their "new and improved" weekly summary was the incorrect amount. FB Isaac replied that the amounts would be corrected and deposits would be received by the end of the week. So my guess is they are trying to fix everyone's pay to the correct amount after they realized they screwed it up.


----------



## Linus

Nothing here either. And of course I picked today to have a couple of bills come out of my account. Extremely frustrated.


----------



## cybertec69

Welcome to the real world, shit happens, on another note, for someone to be freaking out about not seeing their money deposited on a certain day and time "glitches do happen", I suggest this is not for you.


----------



## UberRey

Confirmed no pay in Dallas, either. Glad it ain't just me.


----------



## VSSteve

Ill add my name to the list.... I mentioned my concerns about their solvency on the New Lyft Drivers FB page after the recent cuts in referrals, power driver bonus, and incorrect weekly pay summaries.... Just remember the last people to be paid are contractors and suppliers (we fit both categories)- First are executives, then employees (those peeps aren't us)....


----------



## cybertec69

Uber is bad, but Lyft takes the cake, especially with their dispatch board, I told them I will NOT turn on their app until they fix it, I want to be able to see how much I earned for each trip after the trip has ended, and the pickup location and drop off location with distance and time traveled and job number, not some half-assed statement the next day, with just the amount of the fare with no job number or anything else pertaining to that job, these guys are just a joke.


----------



## VSSteve

Everything they have done in the last week points to a serious Cash Flow Deficiency....

1. Drastic Reduction in the free ride amount from $25 down to $10
2. Drastic Reduction in the referral for new riders from $10 down to $5
3. Drastic Reduction in the New Driver Referral down from $150 each to $50 each
4. Insane changes to the Power Driver program where each city has its "peak" hours predetermined in advance. You must still fulfill the 50 hours/50 rides and 90% acceptance rate BUT you must also be logged in for 10 of the peak hours non stop (meaning no logging off driver mode, no losing signal or connection etc)...


----------



## VSSteve

That has nothing to do with solvency and everything to do with regulations...


----------



## Lyft4uDC

eh, not mad since its just $50 (yes, I made that much driving lyft...in a week) but I had some bills to pay and im broke..until my uber cash flows in tomorrow.


----------



## elelegido

Not too concerned yet, but my Lyft app goes back on after the money is received


----------



## VSSteve

http://jetsettershomestead.boardingarea.com/2014/10/22/lyft-financial-woes/
October 22, 2014 by Jennifer4 Comments
*Lyft Financial Woes?*
Rideshare drivers are abuzz. It appears that ridesharing operator Lyft did not pay their drivers this morning via their normal weekly direct deposit.










Drivers for services like Uber and Lyft operate as independent contractors, with all their ride profits from the previous week direct deposited into their bank accounts the following week.

Lyft normally pays on Wednesdays (ahead of Uber who pays on Thursdays). Today Lyft drivers in several US cities are reporting on social media that they were not paid and that no statement has been issued as of yet from the company. Some are using the social media hashtag #lyftnopay to spread the word.

Speculation on some rideshare driver forums is that Lyft financial woes have returned despite another infusion of venture capital funding.

Compounding rumors is the news today that Lyft has notified its Kansas City drivers that it will no longer operate in that market as of Friday at noon.

In some cities, both Lyft and UberX have cut passenger fares as well as driver pay in efforts to compete with one another, in some cases leading to driver turnover as some of the earliest drivers for the fledgling companies have left both due to lowered pay.

There continue to be many woes for ridesharing, despite some victories such as the announcement Monday that San Francisco International Airport would begin allowing rideshare drivers to pick up there, a move that many cities do not allow. Still, both companies are continuing to fight legal and regulatory battles in major US cities as those markets seek to regulate the services on the basis of public safety.

Its fairly common in some cities for drivers to contract with both Lyft and Uber, so I wouldn't expect a shortage of drivers - yet. But in the currently volatile world of ridesharing, this may push a few current drivers over the edge. Fewer drivers coupled with growing demand to me means more surge fares and pricing increases on the horizon.

_Full disclosure - I DO drive for Uber, I don't drive for Lyft (despite several Uber drivers trying to recruit me to do both) - a pink mustache isn't my thing. _

*Update Wednesday at 12 pm CT* - one driver I talked to has now received an individual reply from Lyft on their pay inquiry with the company. Lyft reports initiating the ACH transaction yesterday as normal and said that it is likely a banking institution issue that would delay payment until Thursday or Friday.

*Update Wednesday at 1 pm CT* - another driver has shared a response from Lyft encouraging drivers to think of Friday as their payday, but noting "we will have the ability to payout earlier in the week when possible, however, it will always deposit by Fridays". This after some drivers reported checking with their banks to find that no ACH was pending yet. _(editorial note - *that certainly sounds as if it this was a Lyft financial decision, not a bank financial issue)*_


----------



## Lyft4uDC

coincidentally..this just happens on the day the supposed uber protest was going to happen......


----------



## VSSteve

Well I am waiting on $1,131


----------



## elelegido

This could lead to heavy prime time surges on Lyft as drivers turn off the app until they're paid.

If so, it could be a very lucrative couple of days on Lyft for drivers. Or a big net loss, if Lyft is about to fold. It's like being at the casino, in my own car! Thanks, Lyft!!!


----------



## VSSteve

I just know what insolvency at a company looks like... My company is fighting through it right now (hence why I am driving - still have to pay employees)... First we cut prices, then we cut back promotions and referral payments, then we cut back on inventory, then.... well you get it... The death rattle of a business...


----------



## Lyft4uDC

VSSteve said:


> Well I am waiting on $1,131


hows driving in pgh? I took my first lyft in Pittsburgh near the market district and had shopped there, since my car was in the shop. the lady didn't bother to come to the lanes to pick me up, so I had to run across the street with my groceries... I was a noob and gave her a 5 star.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

elelegido said:


> This could lead to heavy prime time surges on Lyft as drivers turn off the app until they're paid.
> 
> If so, it could be a very lucrative couple of days on Lyft for drivers. Or a big net loss, if Lyft is about to fold. It's like being at the casino, in my own car! Thanks, Lyft!!!


whats funny is... I noticed people use lyft when uber surges. when it isn't, hell no. do you think ppl will use lyft if it primetimes?


----------



## elelegido

The Wikipedia we don't want to read:

Lyft Inc was a ridesharing company based in San Francisco, CA. It ceased operations on October 22, 2014. The company CEO cited intense competition and regulatory obstacles as the main reasons for closing for business. Driver contractors head the list of the company's unpaid creditors, who were denied payment during the last week of operations.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

lyft dieing would be a really really big blow to some cities, like Pittsburgh. the PAT sucks and doesn't take you all over the city or burbs. the T is a joke and cabbies? they don't exist. most people in that city already use jitneys because cab drivers only serve the casino or airport, nothing else.


----------



## elelegido

Lyft4uDC said:


> whats funny is... I noticed people use lyft when uber surges. when it isn't, hell no. do you think ppl will use lyft if it primetimes?


 Depends on the city


----------



## VSSteve

Lyft4uDC said:


> hows driving in pgh? I took my first lyft in Pittsburgh near the market district and had shopped there, since my car was in the shop. the lady didn't bother to come to the lanes to pick me up, so I had to run across the street with my groceries... I was a noob and gave her a 5 star.


I do a good job... 207 Rides 4.9 Rating... I stay pretty consistent at $1.07 Gross per Total Mile Driven. And Right around $21 Gross per hour in driver mode....(and that is with a 24.8 mile commute to the coverage zone each way so my in coverage zone Revenue per mile is actually $1.59)

CMU students make up the bulk of my fares...

Looks like I will be getting a newer car so I can drive for uber now


----------



## VSSteve

Lyft4uDC said:


> lyft dieing would be a really really big blow to some cities, like Pittsburgh. the PAT sucks and doesn't take you all over the city or burbs. the T is a joke and cabbies? they don't exist. most people in that city already use jitneys because cab drivers only serve the casino or airport, nothing else.


You are right... the average wait for a dispatched Yellow Cab is 2.4 hours according to the City's own testing... and they only actually show up 86% of the time.

The T is useless, the buses are packed with people you don't want to be packed in with... Lyft is very popular in PGH. Uber seems to be popular as well. They Mayor is 100% Pro Lyft and Uber, as is the Gov and the Future Gov. The only place in PA against Lyft and Uber is Philly... Which the rest of the state has been begging to give away to NJ for decades.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

VSSteve said:


> I do a good job... 207 Rides 4.9 Rating... I stay pretty consistent at $1.07 Gross per Total Mile Driven. And Right around $21 Gross per hour in driver mode....(and that is with a 24.8 mile commute to the coverage zone each way so my in coverage zone Revenue per mile is actually $1.59)
> 
> CMU students make up the bulk of my fares...
> 
> Looks like I will be getting a newer car so I can drive for uber now


I might be commuting to pitt from the dc area, so I might try to sign up to drive in the PGH market lol.


----------



## driveLA

To be fair when I started lyft I do recall finding it somewhere, probably the faq section on their site, that payments are direct deposited Friday at the latest.

But I have definitely always been getting paid early Wednesdays as the rest of you

Regardless of whats what I definitely think this is a bad sign.

Lyft has been doing so much ****boy shit as of late starting with their CEO shitting his pants and no-showing for that live online questions event to these bullshit ass new promos.

Company is falling apart.

I want my whole 15 bucks I had coming to me you bastards!


----------



## Robert420

I just received my lyft deposit just now


----------



## VSSteve

I as well


----------

